# Revenue Dept/Cincinnati, OH/CPC-A



## Lane402 (Sep 20, 2012)

I am a CPC-A looking for a position with a revenue department in the Cincinnati, Ohio area.

Please see attached resume.

Thank you,

Elaine Ward


----------



## marcumyj (Aug 14, 2013)

I am looking for a biller/coder in the Hamilton area, would you be interested?


----------

